# Indica



## NinetySeven (Nov 30, 2009)

GREETINGS :+}
This was cloned from an unknown..a bud..2 actually..1 transformed into a regular 5 leaf sprout ..the 2nd came up as 2 shoots..and grew into this...i saw a photo in a mag of a leaf looking like this ..but..not sure ..sooo ...can anyone identy this photo..as an indica ..having BROAD leaves ?
Thanks in advance

97


----------



## AutoGrower16 (Nov 30, 2009)

its a strain called ducksfoot


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

why the multiple threads for ducksfoot?


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 1, 2009)

Greetings..
A better photo of the plant..its starting to bud..been on a 12/12 cycle now 6 days...lots of small shoots coming out of the stem next to older leafs..
I am thinking its morphf to its mom or dad..another cutting was started at the same time and came up slender leafed....maybe im hoping too much but i really think it is indica..oh well time will tell..what maybe 2 more weeks of vegging and the buds will come up if its a real Indica..keep yaalposted..and keep the comments coming  [:+]==

97


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 1, 2009)

AutoGrower16 said:
			
		

> its a strain called ducksfoot


 
Thanks for theinfo...what do you mean 'STRAIN'.....strain of marijuana ?
New to all this..

97


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 1, 2009)

Was told this indica ..is a sative and a strain called Ducksfoot...


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Dec 1, 2009)

Whoa.... That doesn't look like any cannabis plant I've seen. Lol the one to the right looks good but what is that?


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 1, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:
			
		

> Whoa.... That doesn't look like any cannabis plant I've seen. Lol the one to the right looks good but what is that?


 

==============================================

:+}
The broad leaf is a strain..called a Ducksfoot  :=]
believe it or not
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 1 next to it is its sister..
Both are cloned from a female unknown..1 came up Broad leafed and the other came up slender leafed.....
only the shadow knows how that happened...
the ducksfoot isreally proliferating under

2 4ft fluresant..1 60wt grow light...1 Ott light..20wt..1 300 HPS
Its starting to Veg at 6 weeks..under 12/12 lighting and all branches are vegging out with morenodes  :+}
post more when the buds appear

97


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 1, 2009)

it's not marijuana


----------



## SicSativa (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes it is ,I grown some Assie Blue ,which has the Duckfoot father, It has the same leaf pattern. It was mostly sativa. Actually some of the best wed I've grown,got the seeds free with another order.


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 2, 2009)

i'll believe it when i see it flower....


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2009)

"Research" folks... 
 (especially before you condemn someone)... Ducksfoot hasn't been well documented '_here'_, but it has been other places.


----------



## fleshstain (Dec 2, 2009)

i checked it out a couple days ago.... the leaves look different to me though.... that's why i don't think it's ducksfoot.... could just be the pics i found though....


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2009)

could be fleshstain. I don't know a "lot" about it, but have seen a few different phenos..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay....

So...   I've seen reference to 'Ducksfoot' online before but I never saw any detailed threads...   Very interesting...  Always something more to learn everyday no matter how long you do this...  GOTTA love it!  I wonder why DF mj isn't crossbred so that the non mj looking leaf trait could be use for stealth purposes in outdoor grows?  If I walked up on a patch of plants that looked like THAT in veg I'd never think it was marijuana.   Or for that matter grow DF in pots on patios....?   

Hope the best for your grow 97....   

Hmmmm...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 2, 2009)

thats a good idea DOS...I've not seen this stuff before either, but have heard of ducksfoot strains, just thought it was another crazy name.  I'm going to do some research could have that stuff growing on the front porch..lol


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 6, 2009)

AutoGrower16 said:
			
		

> its a strain called ducksfoot


 
=============================================

Thanks AG...
Now all knows`what the autogrower knows  :+]

97


----------



## zipflip (Dec 6, 2009)

> Or for that matter grow DF in pots on patios....?


 now that is a nice idea there.
 anyone know the potency on these ducksfoot MJ strains/pheno's tho?


----------



## HUMALIEN42 (Dec 6, 2009)

That's A Weed Dude!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31865&highlight=ducksfoot

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=555067&postcount=69


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 7, 2009)

mine are Smooth leafed..very bushy ..in the 7th week now ..most all nodes are sprouting another set of leaves...12/12 cycle and waiting for it to sex ..

97


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty wild never seen  or heard of one.


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 10, 2009)

The duck foot is beginning to Bud..ALL OVER :+]]
Yes..after 11 days 12/12 its now showing differnt looking bud.
But the growth is All over the 3 ft high plant..nother 2 weeks maybe and i think it will be full grown.no pictures now but soon as the flowers grow there will be  a photo.

97


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 10, 2009)

Those pics will be interesting to see.


----------



## HUMALIEN42 (Dec 10, 2009)

That's a new strain for me!  Never seen or heard of ducksfoot in my 43 years.  Can you put pictures on here when it buds good please???


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice to see you around BBP! Welcome back Hick!

Yeah, I dunno. I think I want to see something more than one weird off center and out of focus pic.. It's supposed to be pure indy but is growing like a sat (or almost "kush" like growth?).

I just don't get this whole stingy with the pics thing. If I had a ducksfoot like that I would blow it up with the camera bro...:confused2:


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Dec 12, 2009)

I think you've discovered a new strain, bub


----------



## dcshoeco1041 (Aug 11, 2012)

<------ wow lmao not marijuana.


----------

